

Show HN: Musical Markov Chain Generator - devopstom
http://musikov.twinhelix.org/ 

======
devopstom
I've been playing with Musical Markov Chains in the last 3 days. This is what
I've made. <http://musikov.twinhelix.org/>

It takes a midi file (you upload it), and creates a markov chain represented
as a directed graph.

Things it doesn't do very well: polyphony, chords (this will be in the next
release), the processing queue representation is weird. I'll fix that one day.
Maybe.

Inspired by <http://xkcd.com/851/>,
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4671687> and Bioinformatics, in a rather
roundabout way.

Not bad for 3 days work. Technologies used: Python Django Pusher Celery
Supervisord

